
Nvidia’s GauGAN Turns Doodles into Stunning, Photorealistic Landscapes - codezero
https://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2019/03/18/gaugan-photorealistic-landscapes-nvidia-research/
======
codezero
Direct link to the paper here:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1903.07291](https://arxiv.org/abs/1903.07291)

